
‘Mike’s Candyshop’: Behind the Overdose Death of Colin Kroll - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/03/nyregion/colin-kroll-hq-trivia-overdose.html
======
IIAOPSW
The narrative being pushed here is "its bad that techbros can order drugs with
the same convenience as they order pizza".

I say narrative being pushed because this is taken as a given. Would it have
been better if Mr. Kroll was doing things the old fashion way, face to face in
a back alley with potentially violent rabble? Would it make the news? Would
the DA be bragging about it? I think not.

~~~
dwoozle
In every market in human history, increased convenience has led to increased
transaction volumes.

~~~
celticninja
I think you are wrong. But an all encompassing statement like that is probably
easy to disprove. However I will limit my response to drug use specifically.

[https://www.rand.org/news/press/2018/12/21.html](https://www.rand.org/news/press/2018/12/21.html)

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSL5730185)

------
rolltiide
Test your drugs folks!

This service seemed to be missing the rating system that is default behavior
on darknet drug bazaars. Operating instead under the lure of exclusivity. The
ratings systems tend to call out impure or mis-advertised substances.

Consumers have to keep testing kits in this unregulated environment, and
especially decriminalized environments where the state is totally hands off.
Consumers can mistake this as tacit consent where peddlers can distribute
their snake oil with no regard for their supply chain or their customers.

~~~
undefined3840
Testing only tells you whether a certain drug is in something. It doesn’t tell
you if it contains something else as well.

~~~
abacadaba
Also testing a powder / pill shaving doesn't necessarily mean that a speck
sized grain of fent didn't make it into the bag somewhere. But hey at least
there's mushies still. Stay safe kids.

------
dwoozle
And what was his 100 hour work weeks fueling a drug addiction leading to an
early death all for? A flash in the pan Trivia fad which is all but completely
forgotten.

------
kanokun
This culture of drugs being cool and acceptable needs to stop. We don't need
drug testing. We need education that taking drugs is wrong. The drug taker is
as much as a criminal as the drug provider. I work around these tech-bros who
talk about equality and solving world problems but then would go and do drugs.
I feel it's a bit hypocritical. No?

~~~
Nursie
Taking drugs isn't wrong, any more than drinking coffee or beer is wrong, or
going rock-climbing or any other leisure activity. What's wrong is the 'war on
drugs' which kills people by forcing drug sales underground, so that people
have no idea what they're getting.

We should be allowing our scientific companies to research safer compounds,
rather than just moralistically banning the whole area - and condemning people
to death, black markets, gangs and cartels.

